# αναξιοκρατία = lack of meritocracy



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Με αφορμή ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση στο ProZ, αξίζει τον κόπο να επισημάνουμε ότι η _αναξιοκρατία_ δεν σημαίνει ότι επικρατούν οι ανάξιοι αλλά «έλλειψη αξιοκρατίας» (Μείζον). Ομοίως:

*αναξιοκρατία *η : έλλειψη αξιοκρατικών κριτηρίων στην επιλογή ατόμων για μια θέση, ιδιαίτερα στο δημόσιο· (πρβ. ευνοιοκρατία): _H αναξιοκρατία θεωρείται ένας από τους βασικότερους λόγους της αναποτελεσματικότητας του δημόσιου τομέα_. [ΛΚΝ]

*αναξιοκρατία* (η) (χωρ. πληθ.) η μη εφαρμογή αξιοκρατικών κριτηρίων (συνήθ. για τον διορισμό, τη μετάθεση ή την προαγωγή υπαλλήλων), η έλλειψη αξιοκρατίας: _η αντιπολίτευση κατηγόρησε την κυβέρνηση για αναξιοκρατία στους πρόσφατους διορισμούς._ — αναξιοκρατικός, -ή, -ό, αναξιοκρατικ-ά | -ώς επίρρ. [ΛΝΕΓ]

Το λεξικό του Γεωργακά δεν φαίνεται να συμφωνεί με τα παραπάνω:

*αναξιοκρατία η* governance by worthless individuals, rule by the worthless | _μετάγγιση της κομματικής φαυλότητας, της διοικητικής αποσυνθέσεως του φατριασμού, της αναξιοκρατίας_ (Palaiologos). [cpd of ανάξιος w. -κρατία as 2nd component as in K πονηροκρατία, LK λαοκρατία, ἰκανοκρατία etc]

Ωστόσο, σε τρία άλλα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά (Κοραή, Ρίζου, Φυτράκη) βρίσκω: *lack of meritocracy*. Υπάρχει (με λιγότερα ευρήματα) και _absence of meritocracy_. Σε ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες βρίσκω αρκετά παραδείγματα με το πρώτο, όπου γίνεται φανερό ότι πρόκειται για έλλειψη αξιοκρατίας.

Στο *meritocracy* της Wikipedia:
Meritocracy is a system of a government or other organization where in appointments are made and responsibilities assigned to individuals based upon demonstrated talent and ability (merit). In a meritocracy, society rewards (via wealth, position, and social status) those who show talent and competence as demonstrated by past actions or by competition. Evaluation systems, such as formal education, are closely linked to notions of meritocracy.

This is opposed to other value systems, where reward and legitimacy is based upon possession of wealth (*plutocracy*), origin (*aristocracy*), family connections (*nepotism*), property (*oligarchy*), friendship (*cronyism*), seniority (*gerontocracy*), popularity (*democracy*) or other historical determinants of social position and political power.​Στην Ελλάδα του ρουσφετιού και των κομματικών διορισμών, η αναξιοκρατία οφείλεται κυρίως σε _party favours_ και κατά δεύτερο λόγο αποτελεί _nepotism_ ή _cronyism_.

Αν πάντως έχουμε να κάνουμε με _επικράτηση_ των ανάξιων, η ερώτηση στο ProZ έχει αναδείξει και δύο μονολεκτικές επιλογές: _demeritocracy_ (που παραμένει αδόκιμη) και την ωραιότατη αν και ανακριβή _*kakistocracy*_, κακιστοκρατία, government of a state by the worst citizens. Παράδειγμα από το OED:
1876 Lowell _Lett_. II. vii. 179 Is ours a government of the people, by the people, for the people, or a Kakistocracy rather, for the benefit of knaves at the cost of fools? Χρήσιμη λέξη.

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία έχει και το _demeritocracy_. Η αγγλική _meritocracy_ έχει σαν δημιουργό τον κοινωνιολόγο Michael Young. Σύμφωνα με τον Ίμπερτ, την αντίθετη τη δημιούργησε ο γιος του κοινωνιολόγου, ο Toby Young, για τον οποίο η ταινία _Πώς να χάσεις τους φίλους σου (How to Lose Friends & Alienate People)_ .

Disclaimer: Τα παραπάνω δεν έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ερώτηση στο ProZ.com.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Τι ωραία διάκριση θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν είχαμε *αναξιοκρατία* (με την έννοια ότι ορίζουν / κυβερνούν οι ανάξιοι) από τη μια και *μη αξιοκρατία* (με την έννοια της έλλειψης αξιοκρατίας — άλλωστε μιλούμε για «μη αξιοκρατικά», και όχι για «αναξιοκρατικά», κριτήρια) από την άλλη.

Και, όπως έχω ήδη πει (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=14766#post14766), δεν βλέπω την ώρα το «μη» να ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμα του αγγλ. _non_ και να γίνει πρόθημα.


----------

